# IAP pen auction to benefit JDRF



## gketell (May 27, 2009)

The following announcement was just put out as part of the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation's June newsletter.

Please, bid early and bid often.  :biggrin:
----------------------------------------------------

International Association of Penturners' First Place Pen  to Benefit JDRF at Auction

In February 2009, the International Association of Penturners had its big birthday celebration. Part of that celebration was a Sub-Chapter Collaboration Pen Making Contest. The pen you see below was the 1st place winning entry in that contest and was submitted by the Northern/Central California Chapter. It was selected out of seven entries submitted by teams all over the country. It is made of Californian Olive wood with segments of Californian Manzanita. The retail value of this pen is in excess of $300. The four co-creators have decided to auction the pen off with 100% of the proceeds of the sale going to JDRF to help find a cure for type-1 diabetes. If you would like to bid on this beautiful pen you can find the auction at

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=290317643410. 






The auction begins at 12:01am June 2nd PST


----------



## fiferb (May 27, 2009)

Awesome! I hope it goes for hundreds more than the $300 stated value.


----------



## titan2 (May 28, 2009)

Looks like I cann't sneek a peek until the 2nd......RATS!!!!


Barney


----------



## Randy_ (May 28, 2009)

?????????????????????​ 
 
eBay say the auction has been cancelled or removed.
 
​​


----------



## gketell (May 28, 2009)

Barney,
You can see the entire process from conception to completion right here.

Randy,
It appears that they don't have a separate status for "not yet started".  I, as the originator, can still go to it via that link and it says "will be visible June 2nd".  Sorry they are causing confusion.

GK


----------



## gketell (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok everyone, the auction is open.  So far, after 48 hours, there are no bids.  This might be your chance to get a really nice pen!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290317643410

GK


----------



## titan2 (Jun 3, 2009)

gketell said:


> Ok everyone, the auction is open. So far, after 48 hours, there are no bids. This might be your chance to get a really nice pen!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290317643410
> 
> GK


 
*I'm keeping my eyes on it.....no use bidding too soon!!!*
 
 
*Barney*


----------



## wolftat (Jun 3, 2009)

I just jacked the price. I want it.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 3, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I just jacked the price. I want it.


 YOUR OUT!!!!:ghost:


----------



## wolftat (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't think so.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 3, 2009)

TAG........................your it!!!:tongue:


----------



## wolftat (Jun 3, 2009)

Now your just playing with me. Curse you red baron.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought maybe I had outbid you and got you upset, but thats not the case is it? You went on with the sole purpose of outbidding me, very slick. I'm not finished yet.


----------



## iowacobb (Jun 3, 2009)

*offer optional fountain tip*

Great looking pen, great idea to auction it for a good cause.

Just a thought.

How about updating the ebay listing to offering to convert it to a fountain pen at seller request?  That might appeal to some bidders?  Of course, IAP members would be able to do this on their own, but pen collectors???

Tim 6-3


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 3, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I thought maybe I had outbid you and got you upset, but thats not the case is it? You went on with the sole purpose of outbidding me, very slick. I'm not finished yet.


 You know its a good cause, right. And I would not outbid you, just thought it was worth more than you did thats all. If I win, its' your, deal!!!:handshake:


----------



## wolftat (Jun 3, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> You know its a good cause, right. And I would not outbid you, just thought it was worth more than you did thats all. If I win, its' your, deal!!!:handshake:


 I'm just playing along, I have no problem as long as it's going to a good cause. If you win, you will own a beautiful pen. If I win, my wife will swipe another pen from me.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 3, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I'm just playing along, I have no problem as long as it's going to a good cause. If you win, you will own a beautiful pen. If I win, my wife will swipe another pen from me.


Hopefully it will go for greater monies than what has been bid. Its' all good with me. Just havin some fun with ya!!


----------



## arjudy (Jun 3, 2009)

I really appreciate this pen being sold to benefit the JDRF. One of my daughters has   type 1 diabetes so I think this a terrific idea. I hope it goes for big money. Thanks for donating the great pen to a good cause.


----------



## gketell (Jun 3, 2009)

Tim, 

I thought about that.  But I don't know for sure if you can change from a roller to a fountain just by changing the tip of the pen or not.  I've never tried.  And I don't have a FP tip for the Full-sized Gent to either try it or offer it.  I do have an 18K nib but don't have the rest of tip.

GK



iowacobb said:


> Great looking pen, great idea to auction it for a good cause.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> ...


----------



## gketell (Jun 3, 2009)

Wolftat and Rollerbob: thank you!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 3, 2009)

gketell said:


> Tim,
> 
> I thought about that.  But I don't know for sure if you can change from a roller to a fountain just by changing the tip of the pen or not.  I've never tried.  And I don't have a FP tip for the Jr Gent to either try it or offer it.  I do have an 18K nib but don't have the rest of tip.
> 
> GK



I've got parts for the fountain pen that will fit.  Let me know where
to send them.


----------



## gketell (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, cool.  Thank you NewLondon!!  PM going out momentarily.


----------



## gketell (Jun 3, 2009)

Unfortunately I had mis-posted the size of the pen.  It is a full sized gent not a jr.  NewLondon, like myself, only have fountain parts for the jr.  

Oh well.
GK



gketell said:


> Wow, cool.  Thank you NewLondon!!  PM going out momentarily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gketell (Jun 4, 2009)

*WOW!!!   Heritage Pens (aka Lou)  ROCKS!!!*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Just added the following to the auction!
----------------------------------------

WOW!!! 

Thanks to an awesome donation from Heritage Pens (http://www.heritagepens.com/) the winning bidder will have the option of selecting the roller-ball pen pictured above OR they can choose to receive the pen as a fountain pen with a beautiful 18K gold and Rhodium nib. You can see the nib in the 6th photo.   This is a $145 upgrade to the pen!!  

Just let me know as a note in your payment info.[/FONT]   

On Jun-03-09 at 21:35:53 PDT, seller added the following pictures:


----------



## wolftat (Jun 4, 2009)

Tag, your it.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't forget, this is a tax write off too.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 4, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Tag, your it.


 So, in the middle of the night, you try this underhanded plot to ruin a beautiful thing I got goin here. Well guess what..................now you're it!!!!:tongue::tongue:


----------



## hewunch (Jun 4, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Don't forget, this is a tax write off too.



I am thinking you can only write off anything above the value. But I could be wrong.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 4, 2009)

hewunch said:


> I am thinking you can only write off anything above the value. But I could be wrong.


 
Just use it to write your taxes then, stop being picky!!!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 4, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> So, in the middle of the night, you try this underhanded plot to ruin a beautiful thing I got goin here. Well guess what..................now you're it!!!!:tongue::tongue:


 Silent, swiftly, under the cover of night, we will move in and annihilate the opposition. No prisoners will be taken and no one will be spared. That was drilled into my head a long time ago and I still live by it today.:biggrin:


----------



## Mudder (Jun 4, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Silent, swiftly, under the cover of night, we will move in and annihilate the opposition. No prisoners will be taken and no one will be spared. That was drilled into my head a long time ago and I still live by it today.:biggrin:



Tim for me to get the boots because it sure is getting deep around here


----------



## wolftat (Jun 4, 2009)

Mudder said:


> Tim for me to get the boots because it sure is getting deep around here


Says the man that would prefer to jump out of a perfectly good airplane.:biggrin: Theres a real nice pen involved here, no prisoners.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 4, 2009)

Yea, yea I heard about you military types. Appears war has been declared!!!  So, all I can say(since I'm not a military type and I might add God bless those of you who are) It's time to put on your big girl panties and saddle up. We will see if covert or open, hand to hand wins this battle!:angry: Carry on soldier.....................Dang, I talk big:redface:


----------



## gketell (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, ok.  The wood was scraps from Jay's inlaw's back yard.  Kit was $14.50.  Nib was the spendy part but I got it as a prize in the 2008 bday bash (IIRC).  And it was all DONATED (ie free) to the manufacturer so therefore the cost was 0.  

:biggrin:




hewunch said:


> I am thinking you can only write off anything above the value. But I could be wrong.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 4, 2009)

gketell said:


> Well, ok. The wood was scraps from Jay's inlaw's back yard. Kit was $14.50. Nib was the spendy part but I got it as a prize in the 2008 bday bash (IIRC). And it was all DONATED (ie free) to the manufacturer so therefore the cost was 0.
> 
> :biggrin:


 I knew there was a reason we kept you around.:biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Jun 4, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Yea, yea I heard about you military types. Appears war has been declared!!!  So, all I can say(since I'm not a military type and I might add God bless those of you who are) It's time to put on your big girl panties and saddle up. We will see if covert or open, hand to hand wins this battle!:angry: Carry on soldier.....................Dang, I talk big:redface:


That was pretty good........You watch a lot of TV, don't you?:biggrin:

All I can say is that this is all in fun and I will support any Soldier, Sailor, or Marine any day.

By the way, I'm more of the floss type.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 4, 2009)

Floss type ?  I like deception ! :biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 4, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Yea, yea I heard about you military types. Appears war has been declared!!!  So, all I can say(since I'm not a military type and I might add God bless those of you who are) It's time to put on your big girl panties and saddle up. We will see if covert or open, hand to hand wins this battle!:angry: Carry on soldier.....................Dang, I talk big:redface:



That's some funny stuff right there.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 4, 2009)

SHHHH don't tell Bob, I'm going to go back tonight and bid again, he won't be expecting it 2 nights in a row.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 4, 2009)

wolftat said:


> SHHHH don't tell Bob, I'm going to go back tonight and bid again, he won't be expecting it 2 nights in a row.




Uh, Neil, If I were Bob, my bid limit would already be jacked!!!


(You two are gettin pretty good at this -- keep practicing!!)


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 4, 2009)

wolftat said:


> By the way, I'm more of the floss type.



Oh great. Now who pays for the years of therapy this is going to cause?


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 5, 2009)

Let the good times roll, let's all get in on this event.


----------



## gketell (Jun 5, 2009)

:bananen_smilies104:

Thank you Cindy!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't want to upset anybody !  Did you see the Nationwide Series race last week ? With 5 laps to go , 18 car leading on the restart , cuts a tire ,checks up , team mate 20 car hits the 18 , and both go up the track . The ever so skillful 88 , is right there in position waiting for a slip , and it happened ! The winner takes ALL !  :biggrin: 

Just jokin' with ya guys ! I wouldn't do that to my friends . Unless we were racin' !! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 5, 2009)

Dang, just when I had that combat boot wearin, semper fi yellin, covert of a fellow on the ropes!!! :frown: But, thats ok the more incoming fire the better(in this case)! So Neil, what about first in, last out?  As for me..............Remember the Alamo!!!!! Cindy.........you're out!:tongue:


----------



## wolftat (Jun 5, 2009)

Like I'm really going to tell you when I am going to make a move. Stay alert RollerBob for sometimes it is better to stay low and watch for a bit before moving in when the opposition is ready. No matter who is victorious, there will be one winner and it won't be either of us. And quit picking on my combat boots, they were my mothers. Didn't the Texans lose at the Alamo? And Cindy, welcome to the bidding.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 5, 2009)

Guess that's why they never let me in the service, always sticking my head up to see who was shooting!!!:beat-up:


----------



## Mudder (Jun 5, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Like I'm really going to tell you when I am going to make a move. Stay alert RollerBob for sometimes it is better to stay low and watch for a bit before moving in when the opposition is ready. No matter who is victorious, there will be one winner and it won't be either of us. And quit picking on my combat boots, they were my mothers. Didn't the Texans lose at the Alamo? And Cindy, welcome to the bidding.




Typical Jarhead; Heavy on the talk and light on the action!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 5, 2009)

Mudder said:


> Typical Jarhead; Heavy on the talk and light on the action!


 Funny, I didn't see you bidding. Back in the corner, I'll let you know when you can come out.:biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 5, 2009)

I love a good spat tween jumpers and land lubbers!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Mudder (Jun 5, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Funny, I didn't see you bidding. Back in the corner, I'll let you know when you can come out.:biggrin:



You should open the eyes. I put in a couple of bids early.

I stand by my earlier comment, Lots of talk but very little action. C'mon Lt. you have the cabbage, lets see you bid a grand!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 5, 2009)

Mudder said:


> You should open the eyes. I put in a couple of bids early.
> 
> I stand by my earlier comment, Lots of talk but very little action. C'mon Lt. you have the cabbage, lets see you bid a grand!


 I think you need to take a look at how the bids are posted. The names are blocked. So whatever, I'm done with this part of the conversation.


----------



## Mudder (Jun 5, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I think you need to take a look at how the bids are posted. The names are blocked. So whatever, I'm done with this part of the conversation.



I'm fully aware that the names are blocked. That's why I made my comments. You have no way of knowing if I bid or not until after the auction is over and I'm quite sure that both of our names will be on the list.

You should give up on the toilet brush my friend, it seems to be rubbing you the wrong way. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 9, 2009)

So, am I just going to steal this pen? (as he ponders the question) Surely you jest! (as he answers himself) Sorry, just needed a moment, thanks!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 9, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Surely you jest! (as he answers himself)



.. and don't call yourself Surely


----------



## gketell (Jun 10, 2009)

$295 and holding.  *sigh* I guess RollerBob will get a steal of a deal on this pen.  

Anyone? [sound of crickets chirping]


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Man, I wish I had the money.  I would love to own that.


----------



## gketell (Jun 12, 2009)

Less than 3 hours left!


----------



## gketell (Jun 13, 2009)

Woohooo, what a great deal.  RollerBob was the winner of the auction at $305.  Then this classy guy paid for the pen within hours of the auction ending and sent me an email with directions on what to do with the pen.

His directions?  Sell it again with the proceeds of the second sale joining his monies going to JDRF!!  WHAT A COOL GUY!!

During the sale a friend of mine contacted me and wanted to buy the pen.  But he didn't ever use ebay so just offered $325 for the pen.  Since there was no way for me to proxy bid for him so he didn't get the pen.  But now he has mailed the check to JDRF and the pen will be sent out as soon as I have confirmation of receipt of the check.

In the end JDRF has made $635 from this pen!!!  

Thank you Jay, Dave, Ken, and Lou!  Your contribution has made this all possible!!  And a special thank you to Bob for his kind generosity!!

GK


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 13, 2009)

gketell said:


> His directions?  Sell it again with the proceeds of the second sale joining his monies going to JDRF!!



Why does this not surprise me? 

Good on you, Bob :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 14, 2009)

That Roller Bob is indeed quite a guy ! Good going Bob !


----------

